# Viruses are Killed by Monolaurin (non toxic to humans)



## Teachable

I found out about this wonderful product (Monolaurin 600 mg) from a retired nutritionist friend. Now I've been given a page of technical data on it, to share. It's available on Google Shopping, NexTag or Yahoo Shopping, (prices vary wildly, so sort by price).
I have been using it (for 2 months now) whenever I feel that I have been exposed to any people that have any flu symptoms.
This is my first post, I think it's really worth the time to read, and I look foreward to several dialogs.
Teachable

*What is Monolaurin*?
Monolaurin is a physiologic anti-microbial agent that protects the
immune system from a range of infectious agents. A
monoglycerol ester of the fatty acid lauric acid, it can be found in
mammalian breast milk, amniotic fluid, and some foods, most
notably coconut oil. It has been shown to protect newborns, whose
immune systems are underdeveloped, from Respiratory Syncytial
Virus (RSV) and other respiratory tract viruses (1,2). As a dietary
supplement, it has been used as an anti-viral and anti-bacterial
agent.
*Is Monolaurin safe*?
Not only is Monolaurin included on the GRAS (generally
recognized as safe) list, but it may, by virtue of its source of
origin, be safer than many other food supplements that are
designed to boost the immune system.
One of the safest substances known to man is breast milk. This is
where the monoglyceride of lauric acid (Monolaurin) is found.
When an infant is born, it is totally dependent on food factors in
the mother's milk for immune protection. In analyzing the
composition of human breast milk, medical researchers found
lauric acid monoglycerides in high concentrations, which is what
led them to study Monolaurin as an anti-viral agent (4,5).
Monolaurin is also found in coconut oil, butter, and heavy cream;
only recently has it been isolated and purified. It is highly unusual
in pharmacology to find chemicals that are toxic to lower forms
of life (bacteria, fungi, and viruses) but non-toxic to man.
Monolaurin's lack of toxicity makes it most promising.

*Which microorganisms are killed by Monolaurin*?
While Monolaurin is most widely used as an anti-viral agent, it
also has beneficial effects against pathogenic bacteria, yeasts
and fungi; other fatty acids such as caprylic and sorbic acids are
more effective against yeasts, but ineffective against viruses.
In a study performed at the CDC, which focused on Monolaurintested
strains of viruses, Monolaurin was able to solubulize the
enveloped membrane of 14 human RNA and DNA viruses (3).
These include influenza, RSV, Rubeola, Newcastle's, Coronavirus,
Herpes Simplex types 1 & 2, Epstein-Barr Virus (EBV)
and cytomegalovirus. (Monolaurin has no effect on
naked viruses, such as polio, encephalitis virus, coxsachie, or pox
viruses.) Monolaurin works by disintegrating the lipid
envelope coat of viruses. Data from these studies suggest that the
loss of virus infectivity is associated with the solubilization
of Monolaurin into the envelope. The virus absorbs the fatty acid
for its own replication, but winds up destroying its own protective
coat.
*How can I protect myself during the cold and flu season?*
20,000 people die each year from the flu, primarily the elderly
and immunocompromised. Neuraminidase inhibitors (Influenzaspecific
antiviral drugs) such as Tamiflu®, Relenza®,
Amantadine, and Rimantadine are important adjuncts but not a
substitute for a vaccine. And aside from being an expensive
per-course of treatment, they can cause serious side effects. At
best, these drugs will cut the illness by a day and a half. If they are
started too late, they won't work at all. Furthermore, there are
influenza subtypes and strains that may be non-responsive to drug
therapy.
There are some new monoclonal antibodies administered by
injection that are excellent drugs, and a new inhaled mist will be
available in a few years. Drug developers look to the simple
mechanism factor of Monolaurin in developing these newer
powerful anti-viral drugs. In addition to the commonly known
supplements, Vitamin C, Lactoferrin, and Echinacea, Monolaurin
serves as a valuable nutritional adjunct for people who feel that
they are coming down with a cold or flu. Many physicians have
developed their own clinical protocols in their cold and flu
prevention program and recommend taking several capsules of
Monolaurin on an empty stomach.
Monolaurin is not the type of nutritional supplement one has to
take on a daily basis, but only when the need arises. If one has a
fever or swollen lymph glands, it is always best to see a physician,
but if you sense the early warning signs of the flu, like sniffles, sore
skin and perhaps a scratchy throat, Monolaurin may offer the first
line of defense.
*How do I know whether bacteria or a virus is causing an infection*?
Pediatricians often practice the best medicine, performing a
differential diagnostic to rule out viruses before prescribing Rx
anti-biotics. They've seen too many recurrent ear infections
and use antibiotics more judiciously. Most family practice doctors
don't perform a differential diagnosis or throat culture to see if
the infection is bacterial or viral in origin, and simply prescribe an
antibiotic, even though antibiotics will not work for viral
infections. The patient is just happy to leave with the prescription
in hand.
Unfortunately, this is why anti-biotic resistance, resulting from the
over-use of prescription drugs, is one of the biggest problems
facing the medical community today. Resistance is cumulative
(and comes in part from antibiotics in our food supply). That's
why it's important to consider starting with nutritional agents, such
as Monolaurin, first.
Uncomplicated flu, while unpleasant, is not life threatening and
doesn't necessitate drug therapy. Nutritional physiologic agents
may come first.
*What is the role of Monolaurin and other nutrients against herpes?*
Herpes is one of the most ubiquitous viruses, occurring in both oral
and genital forms. It is also highly contagious and resistant to
conventional pharmacology.
Some physicians recommend taking 6 capsules when one has
a flare up and 2 capsules as a maintenance dose during quiescent
periods. Sometimes the herpes virus can be activated by
Monolaurin and then killed, resulting in a Herxheimer-like
reaction.
Similar protocols have been used with the Epstein-Barr virus
(closely resembling the herpes virus), which may be responsible
for Chronic Fatigue and even MS (16, 17).
Some biotech companies are studying the use of a Monolaurinbased
cream for genital herpes. The amino acid Lysine and the
preservative BHT have also been studied in herpes with mixed
results.
*Have there been any studies about Monolaurin in medical journals*?
Most of the studies with Monolaurin have been in vitro, studying
the sensitivity of viruses to its effects outside the body; other
studies point to its safety and presence in foods. A literature search
on Medline will produce a range of published scientific articles in
such prestigious journals as: Antimicrobial Agents Chemistry,
Science, Nutrition Reviews, J. Food Safety, and Archives of
Virology (6-15).
The cost of conducting a large scale, multi-centered study and the
lack of patent protection has discouraged pharmaceutical companies
from developing this product further. However, there are a
number of studies pointing to the safety and absorption of
Monolaurin and other fatty acid esters.

*What is the best way to take Monolaurin*?
For those who feel as if they are coming down with a viral
infection, doctors often recommend taking six of the 300 mg capsules
(or 3 of the 600 mg capsules) with food, first thing in the
morning, and for acute cases, the same dose again at night. The
dose can be tapered off as symptoms decrease. Some physicians
recommend a maintenance dose of 600 mg daily in the presence of
high titers to the Epstein-Bar Virus, Herpes 1 & 2, or other chronic
viral conditions, such as Mononucleosis. Of course, one should
always seek the advice of a physician in cases of fever and/or pain,
or if symptoms persist.

These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease.

(I removed the references because the post was too long. They are available if anyone wants them).


----------



## The_Blob

My primary concern is the thinking that lauric acid is converted into monolaurin. This is not true. Lauric acid cannot be broken down or converted into monolaurin. This inaccurate statement is often found on many websites. Medium chain triglycerides (MCTs)are composed of three medium chain fatty acids (MCFAs) attached to a glycerol molecule. When we consume coconut oil or mother’s milk or any source of MCTs, during digestion fatty acids are broken free from the MCT. When one MCFA is broken off from a medium chain triglyceride it produces 1 free fatty acid and a diglyceride (a glycerol attached to 2 MCFAs). When a second MCFA is broken off, the diglyceride transforms into a monoglyceride (a glycerol attached to 1 MCFA). If all three MCFAs are broken off then it produces 3 free fatty acids and a free glycerol molecule.

If the MCT contains lauric acid the monoglyceride that is produced when 2 MCFAs are removed is monolaurin. Monolaurin is produced from MCTs, not from lauric acid. Lauric acid can be produced from monolaurin but monolaurin cannot be produced from lauric acid.

In like manner, MCTs produce other monoglycerides such as monocaprin and monocaprylin, which are monglycerides containing 1 each of capric acid and caprylic acid respectively.

Another problem brought out in the article and one that is often expressed on websites is the mistaken belief that the antimicrobial power of coconut oil is based exclusively on monolaurin. The antimicrobial properties of coconut do NOT come from monolaurin. They come from the MCFAs. Monoclycerides possess antimicrobial properties and some of the oil is converted into monoglycerieds, including monolaurin, but the vast majority of the antimicrobial power is due to the free fatty acids--the medium chain fatty acids released from the triglycerides. Therefore, it doesn’t matter how much or how little of the MCTs are converted into monolaurin because it is the MCFAs that do the work and gives coconut oil is miraculous healing powers, not monolaurin. Monolaurin plays a supporting role, it is not the main player or even necessary.

Based on my research, coconut oil appears to be more useful than monolaurin for fighting most infections.


----------



## Necred

*Monolaurin*

"Based on my research, coconut oil appears to be more useful than monolaurin for fighting most infections. "

How do you administer coconut oil?


----------



## JayJay

I missed church 4 months ago due to a lip blister/herpes 1...first in years.

It was there for 2 weeks.

Thanks for this post.

Best price here...free shipping

Monolaurin (Lauric Acid) for viruses such as flu and colds, etc. Free US Shipping.


----------



## iprepare143

*Monolaurin*

I have heard that Monolaurin is the chemical name of Lauricidin, that lowers down your dependencies on drugs. You can use Lauricidin as a regular diet, you may get benefit.


----------



## shalmedicosimm

No in vivo analysis i found about monolaurin...but this theory is really good.


----------



## Soldernut

*A Monolaurin Convert*

I'm so glad to see the word getting out about Monolaurin. This is a real wonder supplement.

My wife and I both use a high-grade Monolaurin product that's delivered in a small, pearl-like "mini-pill," and, starting about three weeks after we began using it, we noticed an improvement in our resistance to exposure to pathogens.

Friends, neighbors and co-workers would expose us to colds, flus and God only knows what else; and we stayed well.

The chief beneficiary is my wife, an educator constantly surrounded by sick kids. I haven't seen her "sick" for over a year; about the time we began using monolauren

When our dog took ill with some kind of gastric bug, we hid half-teaspoonsfull of monolaurin in cottage cheese, which he dearly loves. His illness cleared up in about four days.

The product we use is called "Opti-Monolaurin," and we get it from Nutrition Pure and Simple on line. We use several of their other products because of their great quality, but monolaurin is our favorite.

You can find it here:
http://www.nutritionpureandsimple.com/p-82-opti-monolaurin.aspx


----------



## Ezmerelda

The_Blob said:


> Based on my research, coconut oil appears to be more useful than monolaurin for fighting most infections.


As Necred asked, "how do you administer coconut oil?" Or, do you just use it for cooking, etc., and gain the benefits from just having it as a part of your diet?


----------



## JayJay

JayJay said:


> I missed church 4 months ago due to a lip blister/herpes 1...first in years.
> 
> It was there for 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for this post.
> 
> Best price here...free shipping
> 
> Monolaurin (Lauric Acid) for viruses such as flu and colds, etc. Free US Shipping.


Update: I got 3 bottles and it did nothing for my fever blisters..after a month, I stopped taking them.
And I don't ever have colds or the flu---ever. This MAY be attributed to taking fish oil and garlic tablets. But even for years before, I never got colds or flu--former educator.


----------



## kirklandwater

I got Monolaurin. In the first few days, I did not feel any different, But after a week, I can see the improvement in my blister.


----------



## The_Blob

kirklandwater said:


> I got Monolaurin. In the first few days, I did not feel any different, But after a week, I can see the improvement in my blister.


considering herpes outbreaks last 9-10 days on average for men & 11-14 days for women on average, I'm not surprised that 'after a week' it was subsiding...


----------



## JayJay

I still have some capsules; I will admit I didn't take 3 each morning and night.
Will surely try this next flare up; fever blisters are a real nuisance.


----------



## kentuck

Vitiminlife.com sells 1100 MG Monolautin...90 all vegi caps for 10.49 best price and highest MG I can fine anywhere....I begin my journey to try and cure Hep C>>.Please wish me luck>>>>>


----------



## Lake Windsong

For fever blisters, try L-lysine supplements, you can find different brands in the vitamin aisles at most stores.


----------



## backlash

Looks a lot like







.
Several new posters all hyping the product.


----------



## jsriley5

funny thing though backlash is none of the newbies posting joined recently though all the join dates are months or years ago.


----------



## backlash

Didn't realize this is an old thread that was revived recently.
OP started it in 2009 and another new user replied in Aug. 2012.
OP has not posted recently so it still looks like spam to me.


----------



## jsriley5

funny I noticed the join dates but didn't look to see when the thread was started. Duh.


----------



## AnonyManx

Necred said:


> "Based on my research, coconut oil appears to be more useful than monolaurin for fighting most infections. "
> 
> How do you administer coconut oil?


In our house, with a spoon. It's quite tasty.


----------



## Immolatus

Took me a sec to realize that the bulk of this thread is obvious spam too. Besides JayJay, anyone use it on a regular basis?

Blob, are you a doctor or chemist or something? Thats a pretty technical post, but I only took chem 101 and 2 out of curiosity.
So generally what are your thoughts on coconut oil? I chow it (straight, and use it in my sourdough recipes) pretty consistently for its supposed health benefits.
From webmd on monolaurin:
Monolaurin is a chemical made from lauric acid, which is found in coconut milk and breast milk.

Monolaurin is used for preventing and treating colds (the common cold), flu (influenza), swine flu, herpes, shingles, and other infections. It is also used to treat chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS) and to boost the immune system.

In foods, monolaurin is used in the production of ice cream, margarine, and spaghetti.
In manufacturing, monolaurin is used in making cosmetics, detergents, and insecticides.
How does it work?
*Preliminary research suggests monolaurin might be able to fight bacteria and viruses in test tubes. It is not known if monolaurin has these effects when used by people"*



Necred said:


> How do you administer coconut oil?


_You really dont want to know..._ 
Joking aside, I generally just eat it straight, its a solid.


----------



## Highwater

I was recently diagnosed with a viral infection in my eye. I wonder if they make eye drops with monolaurin as the active ingredient?


----------



## starstern

*the best monolaurin*



Soldernut said:


> I'm so glad to see the word getting out about Monolaurin. This is a real wonder supplement.
> 
> My wife and I both use a high-grade Monolaurin product that's delivered in a small, pearl-like "mini-pill," and, starting about three weeks after we began using it, we noticed an improvement in our resistance to exposure to pathogens.
> 
> Friends, neighbors and co-workers would expose us to colds, flus and God only knows what else; and we stayed well.
> 
> The chief beneficiary is my wife, an educator constantly surrounded by sick kids. I haven't seen her "sick" for over a year; about the time we began using monolauren
> 
> When our dog took ill with some kind of gastric bug, we hid half-teaspoonsfull of monolaurin in cottage cheese, which he dearly loves. His illness cleared up in about four days.
> 
> The product we use is called "Opti-Monolaurin," and we get it from Nutrition Pure and Simple on line. We use several of their other products because of their great quality, but monolaurin is our favorite.
> 
> You can find it here:
> http://www.nutritionpureandsimple.com/p-82-opti-monolaurin.aspx


http://www.inspirednutrition.com/3/...ion.com/3/Clinical_Studies_on_Monolaurin.html

is this what you talked about ?


----------



## walter

Monolaurin cured my erectile dysfunction.


----------



## camo2460

walter said:


> Monolaurin cured my erectile dysfunction.


I'M happy for you Walter but that's way to much information. LOL


----------



## JayJay

UPDATE:
I have had Herpes 1 since age 18--Monolaurin did NOT even touch the flare up.
I did discover something for those that wish to try it when one begins to itch, burn, or whatever indication you have that you know one is surfacing.
_*HEMP oil*_--yes, hemp oil applied several times a day prevents it from surfacing.
I have had two try to surface this summer--hemp oil took care of it.
In the freezer, cold, applied with a Q-tip.


----------



## JayJay

The_Blob said:


> considering herpes outbreaks last 9-10 days on average for men & 11-14 days for women on average, I'm not surprised that 'after a week' it was subsiding...


Exactly--after 9-10 days left on their own, mine are gone or dried enough to leave the house.

Hemp oil is the *only thing *in 40 years I found that PREVENTS it from surfacing--try it.


----------



## JayJay

Lake Windsong said:


> For fever blisters, try L-lysine supplements, you can find different brands in the vitamin aisles at most stores.


I took Monolaurin AND L-Lysine---not one difference did it make.
Hemp oil is the only thing EVER to stop these things for me.
If you have ever had a fever blister for two weeks, you will appreciate Hemp Oil's ability to stop it in its tracks.

WOW--teachable has two posts--both spam; good call backlash.

However, my discovery may help someone that has fever blisters and I know they are miserable.


----------



## Ezmerelda

Ezmerelda said:


> As Necred asked, "how do you administer coconut oil?" Or, do you just use it for cooking, etc., and gain the benefits from just having it as a part of your diet?


It's too funny to find your own posts and think, "was I really that ignorant?" 

Now I know that you can also add coconut oil to your morning coffee, if you can't stand just swallowing a spoonful of it.


----------



## thenance007

I mix coconut oil with almond butter, 1:1 or 2:1, then eat it with a spoon. Quite tasty. A dash of sweetener makes it even better. It is a very healthy mid-morning, mid-afternoon, and evening snack when you crave "something". Smooths out your blood sugar spikes and keeps you feeling satisfied.


----------



## davidsirmons2015

Anyone taking garlic, be aware it kills all bacteria, good and bad. Restock with good if taking garlic. I don't know if monolaurin works or not, but I theorize I caught mono a second time awhile back when my dietary intake dropped dangerously low. Liver swelled up, had massive fever, intestines nearly stopped functioning, and took months to get back to even having two small BM's a day. Started taking monolaurin 3 days ago, and have noticed daily headaches and fatigue. Likely die-off from the anti-candida effects it has, in addition to any EBV die-off symptoms that might be caused. Hopefully will be gone in a week or so.


----------



## JayJay

If you have Herpes I, the mouth ulcers, rub hemp oil on daily or even every other day and you will never have a blister again.
From someone with blisters for over 40 years. It has been the only deterrent ever for me for the last 3/4 years.


----------

